# Neue Fraktion und Völker



## New-Member (24. Mai 2009)

Hi Buffies,
Wie wir alle wahrscheinlich wissen hat Games Workshop uns mit dem Warhammer Tabletop insgesamt 
15 verschiedene Völker zur Verfügung gestellt.
Ins Spiel habens leider nur 6 dieser Völker geschafft.
Also wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie ihr es fändet wenn die restlichen nach gepatched werden und was für Vorschläge ihr hättet dies so ins Spiel zu bringen.

Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen, dass die Bretonia und die Hochelfen zur Ordnung gehen sowie die Chaos Besten und die 
Chaos Dämonen der Zerstörung zur Hilfe eilen. Den Rest würde ich in eine 3. Fraktion packen.

Das sähe dann so aus:

Ordnung:
Zwerge
Imperium
Bretonia
Hochelfen
Waldelfen

Zerstörung:
Grünhäute
Dunkelelfen
Chaos Krieger
Chaos Dämonen
Chaos Bestien

Die Plagen (höhö hab ich mir grad ausgedacht, natürlich geht auch jeder andere name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Oger
Vampirfürsten
Echsenmenschen
Skaven
Gruftkönige (hierbei weiß ich nicht, ob das klappen kann, da die Grutfkönige ja nun als gegnerische NPC Rasse ihr eigenes Gebiet bekommen... aber Skaven gibts ja auch überall und auch in Dungeons.)

Hoffe auf viele Vorschläge sowie Kritik.
Gruß,
New


----------



## Todesengel Zalhera (24. Mai 2009)

ich meine es gibt schon nen thread hierfür irgendwo.

Aber zum thread ich glaube nicht, dass es genug geben würde die sich der dritten fraktion anschließen würden es gibt immerhin immoment schon probs die jetzigen fraktionen spielerzahlen mässig auszugleichen


----------



## New-Member (24. Mai 2009)

Dann könnte man evtl einen Zusammenbund zweier Fraktionen hinbekommen  oder so.


----------



## Irrermock (24. Mai 2009)

Dämonen oder bestien würd ich sehr geil finden


----------



## Cairen Dorn (24. Mai 2009)

Huhu,

Ich glaub GOA würde einfach um das Spiel interessanter zu amchen Waldelfen und Bretonen für Ordnung weglassen...
Sonst hat man schnell 2 mal das selbe Volk für eine Fraktion ... -.-

Also für Ordnung Echsenmenschen fürde am ehesten zutreffen find ich.
( Echsenmenschen versuchen um jeden Preise ein Gleichgewicht zwischen den Mächten zu haben, ist dieses nicht gegeben, wird gehandelt...)

Für Zerstörung eig das selbe... was sollte GOA 50 vercshiedene Chaos Kulte und Monster ins Spiel drücken, ist absolut uninteressant udn eintönig

Deshalb fürden vermutlich Vampirfürsten oder Skaven kommen.. 

einfach für was Neues und Auffrischendes

Wie gesagt: 2 mal das selbe Volk für eine Fraktion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   iwie kacke xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobilerone (24. Mai 2009)

an sich eine gute idee, nur ist die dritte "fraktion" in dieser zusammenstellung ein wenig problematisch...
skaven und echsenmenschen sind schonmal die erfeinde schlechthin, wurde auch mal in einer warhammer-kampagne aufgegfriffen, "die eroberung lustiras" heißt die mMn, in der die skaven versuchen die alten städte der echsenmenschen zu erobern.
gruftkönige und vampire können sich glaube ich auch nicht leiden, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht. ich meine in den hintergrundgeschichten im regelbuch stände etwas von wegen, dass sich die vampire von den gruftkönigen abegspalten habe oder sowas in der art... auf alle fälle waren die gruftkönige von khemri zuerst da und die vampire entstammen auch irgendwie ihrer geschichte.
die oger kümmern sich generell nur um sich selbst und (hauptsächlich) darum, wann sie das nächste mal etwas zu essen bekommen... oger kannst du ja soweit ich weiß auch als söldner, zB beim imperium einsetzen...


----------



## Dragonriver (24. Mai 2009)

man möge an Daoc denken und die tage des hippi tums^^
da habens GOA und mythic schon nicht hinbekommen 3 Völker anzugleichen


----------



## New-Member (24. Mai 2009)

Bisher einige gute Vorschläfe und Verbesserungen. Weiter so ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IceDogg (24. Mai 2009)

naja echsenmenschen wären ja eher ordnung, und auf keinen fall mit vampieren oder so in einer fraktion


----------



## Stancer (24. Mai 2009)

Ich will ne 3. Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (24. Mai 2009)

Cairen Dorn, GOA ist nur der Publisher und nicht der Entwickler (Myhtic)


----------



## Yanotoshi (24. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das stimmt, bin nicht so bewandert in der War Fantasy Welt, aber in Mark of Chaos war es ja so, dass die Skaven dem Chaos nur halfen, weil ihnen geholfen wurde, aus Dankbarkeit und die anderen Clans kämpften weiter gegen sie, das würde es ja eigentlich zu nichte machen, dass Skaven bei der Zerstörung sein könnten, weil eigentlich sind sie ja Anti-Gegen-Alle oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Stancer (24. Mai 2009)

Ja Skaven sind schon ein eigenartiges Volk. Sie sind absolut hinterlistig und machen alles nur, was ihnen persönlich von Vorteil ist. D.h. du kannst mit Skaven zusammen in die Schlacht ziehen, sobald die Feinde aber besiegt sind und du ihnen eine Schwäche zeigst fallen sie über dich her.

Dazu haben die Skaven einen extremen internen Machtkampf,wo die Clans gegeneinander um die Gunst des Hohen Rates kämpfen. Skaven scheuen sich auch nicht davor ihr eigenes Volk an den Feind zu verraten, wenn sie dadurch einen Konkurrenten ausschalten können. Naja und das Leben eines Skaven ist auch nicht viel wert. Wenn 1000 Skaven sterben müssen um einen Konkurrenten aus dem Weg zu räumen so machen sie es.

Für eine dauerhafte Allianz wie sie in WAR nötig wäre sind sie daher nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## Kontessa (24. Mai 2009)

Sollten echt die Vampire kommen, egal ob für Destruction oder gar als Teil einer neuen Fraktion, würde ich instant meine Chars löschen und einen rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Lore ausm Tabletop ist einfach zu geil.


----------



## Raethor (24. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Für eine dauerhafte Allianz wie sie in WAR nötig wäre sind sie daher nur bedingt geeignet.




Naja, die Allianz zwischen Dunkelelfen udn Chaos ist definitiv auch nicht dauerhaft und generell sind eigentlich alle Bündnisse nur Zweckbündnisse um zu erobern oder eben eine Eroberung zu verhindern. Da kommts dann auch nicht mehr auf die Skaven bzw. Echsenmenschen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich halte es für am wahrscheinlichsten, dass es in einem Addon die Skaven und Echsenmenschen als zusätzliches Pairing geben wird. Eine dritte Fraktion halte ich für denkbar unwahrscheinlich, da einfach viel zu wenige tatsächlich die dritte Fraktion anfangen würden. Das hätte man wenn dann bei release einbringen müssen. Im nachhinein wird das nichts werden.

mfg


----------



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2009)

Vampire/Gruftkönige könnten auch bei Ordnung kämpfen... die wären dann aber eben sehr stark mit Misstrauen behaftet

Waldelfen wären noch cool, man müsste eben noch Dryaden usw benutzen statt nur "Elfen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es spiele gibt die sogar nur 1 Rasse haben und dennoch gut laufen. Bin jetet nicht der Meinung das Bretonen/Waldelfen nicht implementiert werden dürfen, nur weil es schon Imps und Hochelfen gibt. Die beiden Völker sind anders und immer noch sinnvoller als Echsenmenschen, die man wirklich NIE in der Alten Welt sieht (außer auf dem südlichen Kontinent, aber das zählt nicht wirklich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobilerone (24. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja Skaven sind schon ein eigenartiges Volk. Sie sind absolut hinterlistig und machen alles nur, was ihnen persönlich von Vorteil ist. D.h. du kannst mit Skaven zusammen in die Schlacht ziehen, sobald die Feinde aber besiegt sind und du ihnen eine Schwäche zeigst fallen sie über dich her.
> [...]
> Für eine dauerhafte Allianz wie sie in WAR nötig wäre sind sie daher nur bedingt geeignet.



naja, das ist bei den grünhäuten aber doch ganz genauso... ich denke mal, dass vor allem auf destro seite, das bündnis einfach nur ein mittel zum zweck ist (nämlich um die alte welt zu erobern) und nach dem errecihen dieses zwecks auch so keinen bestand mehr hätte.
frei nach dem prinzip "orkze sin' da besten! die fleischign chaosmeschnz un die dürren bohnnstangn könn'n uns ga nix! mir mach'n se alle platt!" sogar bei der ordnung gibt es ja zB den ewig währenden zwist zwischen zwergen und elfen weswegen es sogar schon große kriege (krieg des bartes) gegeben hat. ich denke mal jede nation verfolgt ihre eigenen interessen und versucht nur, dass mithilfe von bündnissen und allianzen möglichst das beste für sie herausspringt, ist ja im wahren leben auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Mai 2009)

Jop, die Tabletop Grünhäute würden ihren waaagh niemals mit menschn und da dunklen spargls teilen, und wenn, würden se die auch töten wenn der waaaghboss grumlok es nicht bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (24. Mai 2009)

Der Züchterklan der Skaven knüpft in der WAR-Geschichte offenbar schon Kontakte mit der Allianz der Zerstörung (ein Abgesandter steht im nordwestlichen Chaoslager in Praag).
Wahrscheinlich, dass, sollte es tatsächlich neue Rassen geben, die als neue Rasse zur Zerstörung kommen.

Bretonnen bieten sich da als Ordnungsgegner an. Skavenblight liegt ja nur einen Gebirgszug von Bretonia entfernt (in Tilea).


----------



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Der Züchterklan der Skaven knüpft in der WAR-Geschichte offenbar schon Kontakte mit der Allianz der Zerstörung (ein Abgesandter steht im nordwestlichen Chaoslager in Praag).
> Wahrscheinlich, dass, sollte es tatsächlich neue Rassen geben, die als neue Rasse zur Zerstörung kommen.
> 
> Bretonnen bieten sich da als Ordnungsgegner an. Skavenblight liegt ja nur einen Gebirgszug von Bretonia entfernt (in Tilea).



Wobei auch Waldelfen gehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem hat jeder Probleme mit Skaven, daher würde jedes 'gute' Volk als Order Erweiterung in Frage kommen


----------



## Kakerlakchen (24. Mai 2009)

jup, und das skaven auf orderseite kommen glaub ich kaum.. schliesslich sind 2 inis in altdorf skaveninis.. Warpsteintunnel und kanalisation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (24. Mai 2009)

das würde schon mal nicht passen mit den slann, dass die einer "bösen" fraktion angehören. diese sind ein edles volk, ähnlich alt wie die hochelfen. zudem würde eine dritte fraktion kaum bis garnicht zu integrieren sein im derzeitigen konzept des rvr. zudem sind die entwickler schon kaum in der lage die aktuellen probleme in den griff zu bekommen, das gesamte gesamte game umzubauen und soviel zusätzlichen content (karrieren, rassen, länder, rvr-zonen für 3 fraktionen ...) zu programmieren wird denke ich niemals geschehen. es wird bei 2 fraktionen bleiben ;-)


----------



## Cerboza (25. Mai 2009)

bevor andere klassen kommen, kommen erstmal die hauptstädte der restlichen völker und im moment konzentriert sich mythic nur auf eben diese.
wenn sie meinen sie haben die perfekt werden denke ich mal skaven zur zerstörung kommen, da diese hinterlistiger usw sind, und echsenmenschen zu der ordnung.
echsenmenschen wollen ja immerhin alles gut haben und bekriegen sich nur wenn eben das nicht geht.


----------



## Hellbabe (25. Mai 2009)

und bevor die restlichen Hauptstädte kommen, soll erst ma weiter an der Verbesserung der Performance, Exploit beseitigung etc. gearbeitet werden.
 Macht ja jetzt schon keienn Spass mehr 40 min in ner Festung zu stehen, und auf die Destros zu warten, die nach dem ersten Wipe keinen Bock mehr haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (25. Mai 2009)

Cerboza schrieb:


> bevor andere klassen kommen, kommen erstmal die hauptstädte der restlichen völker und im moment konzentriert sich mythic nur auf eben diese.


Gabs nicht mal in einem der vergangengen Grabbag (oder wars ein Interview, ich such das besser nochmal) die aussage das sie die Städte erstmal auf Eis gelegt haben, da das System "Erobert 2 Festungen und rennt dann in die Hauptstadt", so gut funktioniert hat, und sie deshalb die einführung der weiteren Städte erstmal sehr weit nach hinten verschoben haben?


----------



## softcake_orange (25. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube nicht an neue Völker. Sie schaffen es so schon nicht das Spiel zu balancen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es zum Ende des Jahres mit Warhammer zu Ende ist, weil dann schon alle in der Star Wars und Guild Wars 2 Beta hängen. Da helfen dann auch keine neuen Völker mehr.


----------



## Teaclis (25. Mai 2009)

wurde hier ja nun schon mehr oder weniger gesagt aber die dritte fraktion haut man garnicht hin.
oger sind das einzige wirkliche neutrale volk in der warhammer welt drum sieht man ihre söldner ja überall zb bei den grünhäuten oder in altdorf am hafen. meine da unterhalten sich sogar die jeweiligen oger über eben jene bei der anderen fraktion.
vampirfürsten wie skaven wären absolut zerstörung so wie echsenmenschen eben absolut ordnung wären weil sie schon immer gegen das chaos kämpften da es nie teil des planes der alten war.
kehmri in die zerstörungsfraktion ein zubinden stelle ich ir recht schwer vor grade weil ja storymässig alle untoten von denen ja nur marrionetten sind ausser die priester und pharaoen selbst. noch dazu hassen sie alles leben aber wenn mans ich etwas mühe gibt klapt das sicher von der story.
würde mich in moment an meisten über nen warlocktechnicker oder nen sauruskrieger freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonKarnage (25. Mai 2009)

Servus!

Sollten Skaven zur Destruction kommen, währe es für meinen Geschmack ein großer bis rießigr Skandal, sollte Order soetwas langweiliges wie Bretonen oder Waldelven bekommen. Wie schon mehrfach angesprochen sind dies zwar komplett andere Völker als die bereits implementierten Völker Hochelven+Imperium, allerdings sind sie einfach zu ähnlich. Um nicht zu sagen langweilig (im Bezug zu Skaven, die nun wirklich einen enormen Charm haben).

Sollten also Skaven spielbar werden, erwarte ich Echsenmenschen als Order-Variante. Denn nun Mal im Ernst: Du hast die wahl zwischen wuseligem, leicht wahnsinnigen Warlock und ner Bretonischen Maid (beides caster, wie ich hoffe) oder so ... ja ja ist klar 

naja, vorerst sollte ohnehin erstmal das bestehende ausgebaut und verbessert werden, dann sehen wir weiter.

Mfg


----------



## Wolfner (25. Mai 2009)

DonKarnage schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Sollten Skaven zur Destruction kommen, währe es für meinen Geschmack ein großer bis rießigr Skandal, sollte Order soetwas langweiliges wie Bretonen oder Waldelven bekommen.
> Mfg



Und sollten irgendwann mal Echsenmenschen fröhlich durch Altdorf bummeln, dann ist WAR die schlechteste Umsetzung der Warhammer-Lizenz die es jemals gab ^^


Ich fände Bretonen allerdings nett. Alleine schon wegen ihrem Land. Allerdings ist die geographisch genaue Nachbildung der Warhammerwelt nicht unbedingt Mythics stärke :-/


----------



## heretik (25. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich fände Bretonen allerdings nett. Alleine schon wegen ihrem Land. Allerdings ist die geographisch genaue Nachbildung der Warhammerwelt nicht unbedingt Mythics stärke :-/



Ich vermute mal, dass dutzende von Meilen weite Fußwege den meisten Spielern ein wenig zu umständlich wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon abgesehen hat GW den Daumen schon ziemlich fest in Mythics Genick... und wenn's gut genug für GW ist, reicht's auch für mich.


----------



## Wolfner (25. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass dutzende von Meilen weite Fußwege den meisten Spielern ein wenig zu umständlich wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ah ich denke da eher an bannerverzierte Hochburgen oben auf Hügeln, während unten im Dorf die Bauern im Matsch stehen, tiefe Wälder mit versteckten Quellen und Bächen, Weinberge, heckenverwachsene Landschaften, urtümliche Architektur usw. usw. Etwas wie das Imperium. Nur nicht so finster und mit weniger Korn und Schrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss GW bei der Entwicklung schon alle Augen+Hühneraugen zugedrückt haben, wenn ich mir so die imperiale Karte ansehe. Ich meine, Talabecland grenzt an den Hochpass, Praag liegt gleich neben Altdorf usw. O_o


----------



## Salute (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn schon neue Völker kommen sollten, dann aber bitte als 3. Fraktion. Glaube allerdings nicht, dass Mythik zur Zeit solcher Herausforderung gewachsen wäre.

Naja, "glauben" heißt ja bekanntlich nicht "wissen".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (25. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Allerdings muss GW bei der Entwicklung schon alle Augen+Hühneraugen zugedrückt haben, wenn ich mir so die imperiale Karte ansehe. Ich meine, Talabecland grenzt an den Hochpass, Praag liegt gleich neben Altdorf usw. O_o



Ich denke, die Portale zwischen den Zonen sollen ne Art "so, und die nächsten 500 Meilen Ritt überspringen wir mal" darstellen.


----------



## Seishiro (25. Mai 2009)

Mehr Rassen -> mehr Klassen -> weniger Balance


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (25. Mai 2009)

Haben manche Leute überhaupt mal bedacht, wie man eine 3. Fraktion hier einbauen sollte? Die ganzen Gebiete sind auf 2 Fraktionen ausgelegt, kA wie man in bestehende Zonen noch Quests für eine 3. Fraktion einbauen soll, und das dann noch sinnvoll ins Open RVR einbauen soll. Halte ich für unmöglich.

Man müsste ein ganz neues Gebiet für die neue Fraktion entwerfen, quasi die Spielwelt um ~30% erweitern, das wäre viel zu viel Arbeit. Auch hätte man gar kein RVR in diesem neuen Gebiet, da die anderen beiden Fraktionen ja weiterhin auf ihren Maps unterwegs sind, Szenarien müsste man ALLE umbauen, usw.

Mir wären 3 Fraktionen auch lieber, aber diese Chance hat Mythic vertan.  Man hat sich scheinbar lieber an WoW (Horde / Ally) orientiert, anstatt das System mit den 3 Fraktionen von DAoC zu übernehmen. Ich versteh ebenfalls nicht, wie man das Crafting was in DAoC drin war so derbe beschneiden konnte, Housing fehlt auch, etc. etc. etc.

Zusammengefasst: Keine Ahnung, was Mythic sich dabei gedacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer Online ist halt trotzdem ein sehr gutes MMORPG, doch es hätte viel besser sein können.



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an neue Völker. Sie schaffen es so schon nicht das Spiel zu balancen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es zum Ende des Jahres mit Warhammer zu Ende ist, weil dann schon alle in der Star Wars und Guild Wars 2 Beta hängen. Da helfen dann auch keine neuen Völker mehr.



Warum sollten die beiden Spiele Warhammer viele Spieler kosten? Die haben nichts mit Open PVP zu tun, AION könnte eher ein Stolperstein werden, da es eben vom Konzept her nicht weit weg von Warhammer Online ist.


----------



## DerAl81 (25. Mai 2009)

Also ich fände Skaven als neues Volk einfach genial. Natürlich passen sie von der Story her
eigentlich zu niemandem aber charakterlich noch eher zu Destros.

Ich denke Skaven bringen einen vergleichen Charme wird Orks und Gobbos mit. Sie sind klein, fies,
hinterlistig und dadurch irgendwie witzig.

Stell ich mir einfach super vor, wenn vor einer OrderFeste eine Warpblitzkanone in die Luft fliegt,
weil der Benutzer zu viel Saft drauf gegeben hat.

Ein schöner Gedanke: Ein kleiner feiger Git neben einer kleinen feigen Ratte und sobald ein Ordie näher
als 50 Meter ran kommt wird gerannt und gequiekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))

Problem ist nur, dass Skaven Erzfeind fast auch Imperium ist, immerhin sind die in Altdorf entstanden als es Warpstein vom Himmel regnete. (Glaube es war Altdorf)
Und es gibt kaum eine andere Rasse, die so viel Rattenplagen hat wie das Imperium.

Also Skaven zu Destro und vll. Bretonen zu Ordie. Oder einfach eine Söldnergruppe zu Ordie, wo alles drin ist.
Söldner gibts ja auch bei Warhammer mit eigenem Armeebuch. Da könnte man alles mögliche reinstecken.
Auch die Skaven könnte man als Söldner zu Destros stecken, ohne eigene Haupstadt. Die wollen eben mit Warpstein bezahlt werden, was anderes wollen die ja eh nie.


PS: Aber bitte zuerst mal das Spiel gerade ziehen. (Restliche Hauptstädte, etc.) damit Warhammer wieder Warhammer wird und nicht Laghammer oder Twinkhammer oder was auch immer)!


----------



## Caveman1979 (25. Mai 2009)

Nun es ist eine schöne Idee von dir aber ich denke auch das die Fraktionen die da sind ausreichen.
GOA und myst sollten sich auf die hauptstädte konzentrieren und danach vieleicht das conzept von Daoc mit den Miethäüsern überlegen das würde mehr hergeben.


An Memberschwund wegen ihrgend welchen betas mache ich mir kaum Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (25. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Portale zwischen den Zonen sollen ne Art "so, und die nächsten 500 Meilen Ritt überspringen wir mal" darstellen.



Da gibts ja meist nicht mal Portale... nur zwischen den verschiedenen Tiers, aber nicht zwischen Talabec und Hochpass z.B.

Auch zwischen der Chaoswüste und Praag ist kein Portal, was irgendwie doch unglaubwürdig erscheint... ich meine mir ist das ziemlich egal gewesen, und ich hätte mir da auch kein portal hingewünscht, aber dennoch nicht ganz glaubwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Wolfner (25. Mai 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Portale zwischen den Zonen sollen ne Art "so, und die nächsten 500 Meilen Ritt überspringen wir mal" darstellen.



Das funktioniert allerdings nicht bei Gebieten die sich eine RvR-Zone teilen. Talabecland und der Hochpass wären so ein Fall. Die beiden liegen auf den Warhammerkarten mehrere hundert Kilometer voneinander entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbiges bei Altdorf => Praag. Praag => unv. Stadt ginge sogar, aber Reikland direkt an Kislev anschließen zu lassen, sprengt dann doch etwas viel Landmasse aus der Karte.

Man braucht sich ja nur mal diese verhältnismäßig undetailierte Karte ansehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links mittig: Altdorf; rechtes oberes Eck: Praag; dazwischen: so ziemlich das ganze Imperium.

Was allerdings den Konflikt Skaven <=> Bretonen angeht, das liese sich ganz gut umsetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zumindest teilen sie sich die Südgrenze (ganz unten: Skavenblight - die "Hauptstadt" der Skaven)


----------



## Görms (25. Mai 2009)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht an neue Völker. Sie schaffen es so schon nicht das Spiel zu balancen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es zum Ende des Jahres mit Warhammer zu Ende ist, weil dann schon alle in der Star Wars und Guild Wars 2 Beta hängen. Da helfen dann auch keine neuen Völker mehr.




100% ich fiebere GuildWars 2 auch schon entgegen, da ArenaNet in sachen Balance und PvP in GW übelst gerockt haben denke ich werden sie einen bei GW2 nicht minderverwöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (25. Mai 2009)

Die Dämonen wären n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galvaras (25. Mai 2009)

Naja ich denke das Skaven und Echsenmenschen recht warscheinlich sind. Die werden wohl dann mit der Lustria-Erweiterung erscheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Außerdem so ein Skaven Warlock hätte was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Skaven müssten ne eigen Fraktion bekommen und sowieso irgendeine einschränkung sonst würden die ja alles niedermachen??

Ich hätte die skaven ja gerne im Spiel aber die sind ja leider zu Overpowerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





New-Member schrieb:


> Ordnung:
> Zwerge
> Imperium
> Bretonia noch mehr menschen .. ehr nicht
> ...




außerdem können Echsenmenschen und Skaven sich nicht ausstehen ^^ die werden wohl keine Fraktion bilden ... Echsenmenschen gehören ehr zu den "guten" (wenn es sowas in war gibt)


----------



## Galvaras (25. Mai 2009)

hm wie war das? hab mal gelesen das wenn sich die skaven vereinigen würden sie die ganze alte welt in einem Schwung überrennen würden^^



naja Ulthuan ftw^^

achja und da die Skaven in Lustria ordentlich echsenmenschen umgenietet haben würden sie zumindest als gegenpart super reinpassen


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2009)

Naja nur bleiben Echsenmenschen normal unter sich. Es hängt eigentlich von Games Workshop ab ob sie einer solchen Allianz zustimmen würden. Wenn das Schicksal der Welt in Gefahr ist und alle Rassen von der Zerstörung bedroht sind wäre es aber denkbar, das sich dann auch die Echsenmenschen in ein Bündnis begeben.

Mögliche Klassen gäbe es ja auch zu genüge :

Tank : Sauren
DD : Kroxigore
Heiler : Slann-Magierpriester
Range : Skinks

Fände ich ziemlich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann müsste Mythic aber ein paar neue Char-Slots spendieren, weil hab schon alles voll


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

und dann Skaven als gegenfraktion und alle beide im Dschungel da ^^

Bei den Skaven gibs

Tank: Sturmratte
Nahkampf DD: Gossenläufer
Fernkampf DD: Warlocktechniker
Heal: Seuchenmönche

(gibt natürlich noch viele andere Skavenklassen die in Frage kommen würden... zB der der Züchterklan)


----------



## Kakerlakchen (25. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> und dann Skaven als gegenfraktion und alle beide im Dschungel da ^^
> 
> Bei den Skaven gibs
> 
> ...


 ja, züchterklan will ich.. son dicker Rattenoger ;p


----------



## heretik (25. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> AION könnte eher ein Stolperstein werden, da es eben vom Konzept her nicht weit weg von Warhammer Online ist.



Vom Spielkonzept her vielleicht... vom Hintergrund her sind es WELTEN.


----------



## zadros (25. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> und dann Skaven als gegenfraktion und alle beide im Dschungel da ^^
> 
> Bei den Skaven gibs
> 
> ...



ich würde auf JEDEN fall einen skavenheiler rerollen, aber nur wenn das kein son vergimpter "ich heil nur eine art gut und den nur genauso gut wie schami, aber der kann alles andere besser als wie ich!" - heiler ist


----------



## Wolfner (25. Mai 2009)

Mir würden ja Graue Propheten ungemein gefallen. Mit Glocken und toten Katzen als Trophäen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion gefällt mir persönlich irgendwie nicht recht. Ich kann zwei Dinge nämlich gar nicht ausstehen: Übertrieben bunte Welten und Engelsflügel.


----------



## Skathloc (25. Mai 2009)

Als neue Völker könnte ich mir am ehesten Skaven + Echsenmenschen vorstellen.
Skaven:
Tank: Sturmratte
Melee DD: Gossenläufer/Assasinen
Ranged DD: Warlocktechniker/Giftwindkrieger
Heiler: Graue Propheten (passt zwar eigentlich nicht, aber die anderen Klassen passen mmn noch weniger.

Echsenmenschen:
Tank : Tempelwache
Melee DD : Kroxigore
Ranged DD: Skinks/(Skink + Salamander als Pet)
Heiler : Skink-Schamanen (Slanns wären zu mächtig)


Für Bretonen müsste erst der Kampf auf Pferden eingeführt werden. Bretonen haben halt das Problem das die Armee aus Rittern (Fahrende Ritter, Ritter des Königs, Questritter und Gralsritter), Maiden, und Bauern besteht. Wenn Bretonen dann Bauern bekommen sollten wären die Bauern die einzigen Charaktere die keine Eliteauswahlen im Tabletop wären. 
Und Ritter als Tank+ Melee-DD, Maid als Heiler, und eine nicht vorhandene Rangedklasse (Fernkampfwaffen werden nur von Bauern benutzt, Offensive Magie haben sie im Tabletop auch nicht) wären schon sehr langweilig.

Bestien und Dämonen machen auch keinen Sinn, da es den Bestien an Klassen mangeln dürfte (Gor, Ungor...), während  Dämonen eigentlich nur in Schlachten erscheinen wenn genug Magie vorhanden ist, da sie Magie zum Überleben brauchen, und es afaik eigentlich nur 3 Tzeentchdämonen (+ Herolde und Große Dämonen) gibt, die im Hintergrund vorkommen (Horrors, Kreischer und Flammendämonen). Außerdem ist meiner Meinung nach schon die Abspaltung der Dämonen von den Kriegern des Chaos eine Fluffvergewaltigung gewesen. Dämonen treten einfach nur extremst selten in der Welt der Sterblichen auf, und schon garnicht als eigentständige Armee. (Vgl, Belagerung von ?Praag? in den Gotrek und Felix Romanen, da sind vor der Schlacht extrem viele Magier über mehrere Tage erstmal damit beschäftigt genug Magische Energie auf dem Schlachtfeld zu sammeln um Dämonen länger als nur ein paar Minuten leben zu lassen)

Waldelfen mangelt es an Tankklassen, am ehesten würden noch Baumschrate passen, Kampftänzer als Melees, Zaubersänger als Heiler und Waldläufer als Ranged. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, da schon ein Elfenvolk pro Fraktion vorhanden ist.

Vampire haben wie Khemri das Problem der fehlenden Klassen.

Oger kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, die sind einfach zu "blöd" um Quests zu erfüllen.Die denken doch hauptsächlich an Essen und Goldsammeln..


----------



## Recc (25. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Als neue Völker könnte ich mir am ehesten Skaven + Echsenmenschen vorstellen.
> Skaven:
> Tank: Sturmratte
> Melee DD: Gossenläufer/Assasinen
> ...



gossenläufer und assasinen sind ja im grunde das selbe..
ich könnte mir als Melee dd halt noch son so ne Züchterratte (wie hießen die gleich) mit Rattenoger pet vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde Seuchenmönche passen als Heal besser als die Propheten.
Obwohl es da natürlich ehr um gift geht als um Heilung... aber ich glaub das die Chaos/DE Heiler auch ehr auf Toten als auf Heilen aus sind... von TT her


----------



## Teal (26. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Als neue Völker könnte ich mir am ehesten Skaven + Echsenmenschen vorstellen.
> Skaven:
> Tank: Sturmratte
> Melee DD: Gossenläufer/Assasinen
> ...


Tolle Auflistung, würde so durchaus Sinn machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit den Bretonen ist auch mein Gedankensprung. Wer will schon gern einen Bauern spielen? (naja... die Leute, welche Anpflanzen geskillt haben bestimmt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Dann wären noch die Vampire eine Option. Sylvania und Co. bietet sicher auch noch einiges an netten Szenarien. Von Albion ganz zu schweigen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Tolle Auflistung, würde so durchaus Sinn machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmm
aber trozdem ehr langweilig

_Eremiten
Als Eremit meiden sie den Kontakt zur Außenwelt und verlieren immer mehr ihr menschliches Antlitz. Auch wenn sie oft einen großen Hofstaat haben, sind sie doch nur selten in Kontakt mit anderen Vampiren oder anderen Wesen.

Mystiker Heiler
Als Mystiker arbeiten an der Perfektionierung ihrer nekromantischen Fähigkeiten. Sie sehen darin die Möglichkeit, ihr eigenes Schicksal zu meistern. Die Blutlinie der Necrarch ist hierfür bekannt.

Bestien Melee DD
Als Bestien werden oft diejenigen bezeichnet, die sich dem Tier in sich hingeben, deren letzte Stufe der Varghulf ist. Die Vampire der Blutlinie Strigoi sind im stetigen Kampf, dagegen zu bestehen.

Krieger Tank
Als Krieger werden diejenigen bezeichnet, die sich den roten Durst durch Disziplin und Kampf zu entfliehen suchen. Die Blutlinie der Blutdrachen sind jedoch die einzigen, die den Blutdurst besiegt haben, und dies bislang nachgewiesenermaßen erst ein einziges mal.

Höflinge
Als Höflinge werden die Vampire bezeichnet, die es eher darauf angelegt haben, die Adelshäuser der Welt von innen heraus zu übernehmen. Vlad von Carstein aber auch die Schwesternschaft von Lahmia sind hier gute Beispiele.

Meister Range DD
Als Meister unter den Vampiren sind diejenigen bekannt, die in der Lage sind, unglaubliche Mengen von Untoten um sich zu scharen. Solche, zahllosen, Mengen von Skeletten, Ghoulen und anderen Kreaturen der Nacht sind ein Zeichen eines wahren Meisters der Vampire._

und was dann als gegenseite?
ehr schwer...
halte ich für unwarscheinlich


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Mai 2009)

Wieso nicht, mit dem neuen Armeebuch Vampiere haben sie die Vampierclans ja spezialisiert.

Obwohl ich es mir schwer vorstelle wie ich eine Strigoi dazu bringen will eher den Feind als mich anzufallen. Das ganze könnte durch die Blutlinien so gefasst werden.

Tank: Drachentempler
RangeDD mit Pet: Necrarch
Heiler: Lahmia
Nahkämpfer, mit Buffs: von Carsteins

Somit hätten wir wunderbar die 4 Klassen für die Vampire, und Probleme gäbe es auch keine, der neuling der du bist hat halt am anfang ein kleines Busserl bekommen.

Edith: Ich sehe du hast da auch schon einen Plan gehabt.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, mit dem neuen Armeebuch Vampiere haben sie die Vampierclans ja spezialisiert.
> 
> Obwohl ich es mir schwer vorstelle wie ich eine Strigoi dazu bringen will eher den Feind als mich anzufallen. Das ganze könnte durch die Blutlinien so gefasst werden.
> 
> ...



ich find meine idee besser ^^


----------



## Cembrotta (26. Mai 2009)

""Vampirelfen"" wären eine alternative,die gegen die Dunkelelfen und Hochelfen kämpfen oder verfeindet sind je nachdem,ist mir mal so eingefallen


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> ""Vampirelfen"" wären eine alternative,die gegen die Dunkelelfen und Hochelfen kämpfen oder verfeindet sind je nachdem,ist mir mal so eingefallen



wie zur hölle kommst du auf vampir elfen o.O
das ergibt doch überhaupt keinen sinn -.-


----------



## Cembrotta (26. Mai 2009)

Gibts nirgendswo,in keinem Fantasybuch,in keinem Fantasyfilm ja sogar nicht mal in einem Märchen,soviel ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn WAR Mitarbeiter das hier lesen dann Wette ich mit dir das irgendwann demnächst Vampirelfen in WAR rumhüpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Gibts nirgendswo,in keinem Fantasybuch,in keinem Fantasyfilm ja sogar nicht mal in einem Märchen,soviel ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bete zu Sigmar das wir davon verschont bleiben...

Außerdem ist der Jünger des Kaine doch schon so ne art vampir gib dich damit zufrieden


----------



## Cembrotta (26. Mai 2009)

Nö

Vote for Vampirelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (26. Mai 2009)

Cembrotta schrieb:


> Nö
> 
> Vote for Vampirelfen
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nein und nun ruhe !!!


----------



## Brikz´ (26. Mai 2009)

Vote for Vampirelfen 

find ich auch da sie warhammer ein bissel mehr pep geben werden denn sie können ja leichen wiederbeleben is dann zwar ein bissel wie todesritter aber jeder spiel holt sich ja was von anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (26. Mai 2009)

Brikz´ schrieb:


> Vote for Vampirelfen
> 
> find ich auch da sie warhammer ein bissel mehr pep geben werden denn sie können ja leichen wiederbeleben is dann zwar ein bissel wie todesritter aber jeder spiel holt sich ja was von anderen
> 
> ...



Falls das eine Anspielung auf Wow sein sollte, Warhammer gibt es seit über 20 Jahren, praktisch jede moderne Fantasy stammt von Warhammer, Goblins, Grüne Orks etc etc, bei all dem war Warhammer mit der Pionier.

Allein die Gebiete, Schwarzfels usw...Wow oder Warcraft viel mehr ist wie eine Warhammer Kopie. (teilweiße)


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2009)

Leute, wer nix von der Lore kennt... sollte einfach mal nix sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wer dumm flamen möchte, bekommt nen fetten /report

Danke fürs Verständnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (27. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach: Lustria als neues Gebiet, Echsenmenschen(order) gegen skaven(destro)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Seishiro schrieb:


> Mehr Rassen -> mehr Klassen -> weniger Balance



Nein, siehe Guild Wars, weit über 1000Skills und dennoch sehr sehr gut balanced, und vor allem unglaublich vielfältig, kaum ein Skill gleicht dem anderen (jede Klasse hat ein paar (2-5) doppelte SKills die zwar das selbe machen, nur anders heißen, ist aber mit Absicht so da diese meist einen hohen Cooldown haben)


----------



## Teal (27. Mai 2009)

Badumsaen schrieb:


> ganz einfach: Lustria als neues Gebiet, Echsenmenschen(order) gegen skaven(destro)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann aber mit Zombiepiraten als 3. PvE-Fraktion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Recc (27. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Falls das eine Anspielung auf Wow sein sollte, Warhammer gibt es seit über 20 Jahren, praktisch jede moderne Fantasy stammt von Warhammer, Goblins, Grüne Orks etc etc, bei all dem war Warhammer mit der Pionier.
> 
> Allein die Gebiete, Schwarzfels usw...Wow oder Warcraft viel mehr ist wie eine Warhammer Kopie. (teilweiße)



Dein glück das du GRÜNE orks gesagt hast sonst hätte ich im namen des Gottvaters der Fanatsy eine verpassen müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lang lebe tolkien


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> lang lebe tolkien



Auch Tolkien hat nicht alles "erfunden", Geschichten über alle möglichen mythischen Wesen reichen weit, weit zurrück.

Nicht umsonst bestand das Weltbild der alten Germanen (achtung, das steht nicht für Deutsche, sondern für die Religion) aus Asgard, dem Götterreich der Arsen, Mitgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Reich der Riesen und Trolle...

Nur als Beispiel.

Tolkien zb hat natürlich die "elfische" Sprache erfunden und ein Wöterbuch+Grammatik verfasst, ein ähnliches Beispiel für sowas fällt nur im Zusammenhang mit Star Trek und den Klingonen auf (klingonisch ist eine anerkannte Sprache, wurde damals im Auftrag von Gene Rottenberry von irgendem Freak "erfunden")


----------



## Pymonte (27. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Auch Tolkien hat nicht alles "erfunden", Geschichten über alle möglichen mythischen Wesen reichen weit, weit zurrück.
> 
> Nicht umsonst bestand das Weltbild der alten Germanen (achtung, das steht nicht für Deutsche, sondern für die Religion) aus Asgard, dem Götterreich der Arsen, Mitgard, dem Reich der Menschen, und Utgard, dem Reich der Riesen und Trolle...
> 
> ...



ARGH Gene ROTTENberry(!) Der heißt doch nicht verottete Beere -.- Der heißt Gene Ro*dd*enberry

Aber der Rest ist korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt auch einige Artikel und Schriebse zu Eltharin und Khazalid, der Sprache der Elfen bzw Zwerge, im Internet. Wobei die noch weit von einer "echten" Sprache entfernt sind.


----------



## Norjena (27. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ARGH Gene ROTTENberry(!) Der heißt doch nicht verottete Beere -.- Der heißt Gene Ro*dd*enberry



Ups, jetzt schreib ich als Star Trek Fan auch noch den Namens des Erfinders falsch....mein Englisch ist wohl leicht verrottet....


----------



## Szputnyik (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich fände auf Seiten der Ordnung Oger und Gnoblar sehr interessant. Würde auch endlich mal nen gescheiten Gegenpol zu den Grünhäuten bieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als Söldner stehen die Viehcher schon zu Haufen in Altdorf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oger Tyrann als Tank
Oger Bulle als Melee DD
Gnoblar als Fernkampf DD mit Blasrohr oder sonstigem
Boglar als Heiler^^


----------



## Healy/Averland (28. Mai 2009)

wie wäre es mit dranei und blutelfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## New-Member (28. Mai 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit dranei und blutelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wäre es mit nein, du gestörter holländischer Bastard? (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Austin Powers, Goldständer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DerTingel (28. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> (jede Klasse hat ein paar (2-5) doppelte SKills die zwar das selbe machen, nur anders heißen, ist aber mit Absicht so da diese meist einen hohen Cooldown haben)



liegt eher daran, dass die gleichen skills aus unterschiedlichen kapiteln stammen. man hätte sicherlich core fertigkeiten draus machen können, aber man wollte ja einen anreiz schaffen sich weitere kapitel zu kaufen. da aber einige skill sehr gute synergien mit anderen skills des kapitels ergeben, hat man sie halt einfach umgetauft und ebenfalls in dieses kapitel gepackt. z.b. gibt es in factions etliche verzauberungen, deshalb wurde "Defile Enchantments" in das kapitel geholt, ohne es zu einer core fertigkeit zu machen. 
und mit der balance...hmmm, ich tue mich immer schwer dort von balance zu sprechen. im prinzip war es meist balanced, aber es gab immer wieder momente, da hab ich die hände überm kopf zusammengeschlagen was es doch alles für simple aber doch sehr effektive kombos gab, welche schon seit langer zeit möglich waren, aber erst sehr spät entdeckt wurden. 
aber an vielfalt ist GW eigentlich nicht zu überbieten...versuch mal spielern anderer mmo´s zu erklären warum es sinnig ist im pve teilweise mit 1hp rumzurennen oder warum man im bündniskampf mit 200hp rumrennt, also minimum 300weniger als alle anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und was das wichtigste ist: es gab keinen global cooldown! bei WAR schläft man ja fast ein, soviel zeit hat man zwischen dem casten der einzelnen skills. 

b2t: ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass eine 3. fraktion eingeführt wird einfach aus dem grund, dass es dann sicherlich ewig die underdog fraktion sein wird. 
neue rassen...hmmm...vampirelfen fände ich schon nett. echsenmenschen ebenfalls. skaven...neee, die rattenviecher müssen meiner meinung nach nicht spielbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Norjena (28. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> liegt eher daran, dass die gleichen skills aus unterschiedlichen kapiteln stammen. man hätte sicherlich core fertigkeiten draus machen können, aber man wollte ja einen anreiz schaffen sich weitere kapitel zu kaufen. da aber einige skill sehr gute synergien mit anderen skills des kapitels ergeben, hat man sie halt einfach umgetauft und ebenfalls in dieses kapitel gepackt. z.b. gibt es in factions etliche verzauberungen, deshalb wurde "Defile Enchantments" in das kapitel geholt, ohne es zu einer core fertigkeit zu machen.
> und mit der balance...hmmm, ich tue mich immer schwer dort von balance zu sprechen. im prinzip war es meist balanced, aber es gab immer wieder momente, da hab ich die hände überm kopf zusammengeschlagen was es doch alles für simple aber doch sehr effektive kombos gab, welche schon seit langer zeit möglich waren, aber erst sehr spät entdeckt wurden.
> aber an vielfalt ist GW eigentlich nicht zu überbieten...versuch mal spielern anderer mmo´s zu erklären warum es sinnig ist im pve teilweise mit 1hp rumzurennen oder warum man im bündniskampf mit 200hp rumrennt, also minimum 300weniger als alle anderen
> 
> ...



Manche der doppelten Skills machen aber beide zusammen Sinn. 

Beispiel Schwertkrieger mit Galrath Hieb+Silberflügel Hieb, oder ein Hammer/Meleee Mönch mit 2mal Knockdown Skill+2mal den Peinigungszauber mit + Dmg wenn Gegner Knochdown...etc etc.

PS, ich glaub mit 1Hp rennst im PvE net rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinst wohl eher den 55 oder sogar den 33Hp Mönch+rnd Klasse, geht ja mit fast allen, Mesmer/Ele/Nekro gehen sehr gut, aber sogar 55 Waldläufer oder Derwisch sind möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Healy/Averland (29. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit nein, du gestörter holländischer Bastard? (
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



äähm muss sowas sein?


----------



## New-Member (29. Mai 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> äähm muss sowas sein?



Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden.... anscheinend kennst du den film nicht.


----------



## Adalfried (30. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß net ob es Sinn macht, in einem nicht fertigen Spiel, noch mehr nicht fertige Dinge einzuführen.
Ersten fällen Haupstädte aller Völker. Also warum neue einführen, wenn die Restlichen Megahelden nur rumstehen und nichts machen. Das wäre bissel seltsam. Aufeinmal Zeit für ein neues Volk, aber ne Stadt aus den Boden Stampfen, nein dafür wäre keine Zeit? Wäre doch bissel seltsam.

Völker sind dank dem Konzept übel Schrott einzubauen. Man brauch ein neues Gebiet, zwei Völker und 4 Klassen. 

Dabei fallen Bretonen heraus. Sie sind wie Imperium und währen kein Reiz. Vorallem Ritter, Ritter, Ritter, Maid und das wars ja an Klassen. 

Vampire gehen auch nicht richtig. Da es ja nur Vampire und Nekromanten gibt, der Rest ist ohne Wille und folgt dem Willen eines Untoten. Wenn sie Untote machen, dann kann man halt nur Knochen zocken und der Ober Vampir ist dann halt in der Hauptstadt, nur wirkt es dann eher wie WOW mit dem Lichkönig. Warum sollten dann einzelne Knochen und Diener, bitte an einer Schlachtteilnehmen. Naja und wie soll ein Vampir aussehen? Tank, zauberer? Wenn er beides ist, sit er Imba. Da es ja nur mit 4 Klassen geht. Wenn sie das Konzept aufeinmal ändern, haben sie nie eins gehabt. Das Konzept ist eben Tank, Meele DD, Range DD und Heiler. 

Waldelfen sind zu einem grad ganz Denkbar. Immerhin haben sie Nahkämpfer (Kampftänzer), Tanks (Dryaden und Schrate und diese Garde da), sie haben Range (Waldläufer) und sie haben Heiler. Aber wo ist der Unterschied zu den anderen nicht gut umgesetzten Elfenvölkern? Wo ist der Unterschied? Hm Waldgeister. Aber nur Waldgeister würde auch seltsam aussehen. Also auch net denkbar.

Tiermenschen sind auch denkbar. Gerade hier kann man ja bissel was regeln. Gor ist Meele DD, Morgores Tanks und Schamanen sind Heiler und als Rang nimmt man halt Centigor oder sowas. Auch Gegner finden sich sehr sehr schnell und vom aussehen und stil sind sie anders, als der Rest. Der Schamane benutzt mehr Blutrituale und das ganze. 

Echsen sind in meinen Augen das Volk Nr1. für ein neues Volk. Warum ... hm ganz einfach 4 Klassen möglich. Tank, Range, Heiler und Meele. Alle 4 Klassen sind völlig anders, als der Rest der jetzigen 3 Völker pro Seite. Damit also richtig gut umsetztbar. Aber hier wäre die Frage ... gut ok Mythic macht sich keine Gedanken um die Lore. Die würden auch ein Slaan neben Karl stellen, weil eben der Rat gehalten werden muss, während das Imperium brennt. Pasts ja auch super. Die Echsen geben genau so ihr land auf, wie die Hochelfen und reisen mit einer Armee, die man niemals antrifft, nach Altdorf. Es würde also nur Sinn mahcen, wenn die Echsen auch ihre Hauptstadt bekommen, sonst gibt es solche seltsamen Ideen wie bei den Asur und das ist wirklich mehr als Schrott.

Skaven währen dann der perfekte Gegen Part. Sie sind Pelzig, haben wieder 4 coole Klassen zur Auswahl und kämpfen gern gegen Echsen. Super passt doch eher.


Aber mal ehrlich. Das Spiel sit vom Konzept noch nicht richtig gut umgesetzt. RVR wirkt oft eher wie ein BG, viele Klassen gehen noch garnicht auf. 24 gibt es in diesem Spiel, da sind natürlich 8 Klassen mehr unglaublich viel und würde nur zu Problemen führen. Dazu spiegeln diese Klassen sich dann vom Volk her, also wäre das auch bissel Langweilig. Da hätte man dann effektiv nur 4 Klassen, anders würde ja Gleichgewicht nicht aufgehen.
An sich hat sich Mythic mit ihrem Konzept viele Wege verbaut, um wirklich neues einzubauen. Das Klassenkonzept schränkt sie sehr ein. Die 1 gegen 1 Paarungen genau so. Dann kommt dazu Ordung gegen Zerstörung, eine dritte Partei würde auch hier nicht aufgehen, wie sollte sie kämpfen und worum? Am Ene ist ihr Konzept sehr eingeschränkt und sie müssten daran erstmal was drehen, bevor sie anfangen können neue Völker einzubauen. Daher sollten sie das Elfentier Komplett neu machen, es sieht schrecklich aus, wirkt völlig unpassend und es fehlt die Hauptstadt.


----------



## Yasp (30. Mai 2009)

also zuerst mal wird es glaube ich sehr Lange dauern bevor wir ein neues Volk sehen werden, zumindest ein Volk das man spielen kann.
Zuerst einmal wird ja das große Balance Problem in angriff genommen, eigentlich wird schon seit
es das Spiel gibt daran gearbeitet...

Denke mal neue Städte werden wir auch lange nicht zu sehen bekommen...

So nu zu den Rassen, das Problem ist das es bei der Ordnung nicht viel neues geben kann:
Waldelfen wären nciht wirklich was neues, es gibt ja schon die Hochelfen und welche 4 Klassen sollten sie dann bringen?
Wardancer? ähnlich der Witchelf?
Dryaden?
wieder nen Zauberer?

Bretonen wären auch nichts neues = Ritter des Sonnenordens...

Echsen wären das einzige wirklich neue was man bringen könnte, obwohl sie eher Neutral sind.
Und wo soll man die dann spielen? Nen extra Gebiet? 
Also eine Lizzardman in Altdorf würde völlig der Warhammer Geschichte wiedersprechen....

Fazit: Bei der Ordnung sieht es mau aus!!!


Zu den Destros, hier könnte ich mir eher was neues vorstellen:
Vampire, Liche und Co. dem Spiel fehlt einfach noch ein Beschwöhrer!!!
Skaven da fallen mir gleich 4 Klassen ein: Technikus (am besten mit Wheel of Death), Seuchenmönch,
Skaven Assassine, ein Warpschniefender Skavenmagier...


Ich glaube letzendlich wird es wenn überhaupt vlt. mal noch neue Klassen für die einzelnen Fraktionen geben
und auch nur wenn sie der Balance dienen!


----------



## Cembrotta (30. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt Vampirelfen 

ist die einzige vernünftige Alternative hier in dieser diskussionsrunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciza (30. Mai 2009)

Kennt ihr die Chaos Zwerge da würde sogar ich destro werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (30. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Die Plagen (höhö hab ich mir grad ausgedacht, natürlich geht auch jeder andere name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die hasst du dier ausgedacht? Zufälle gibts aber auch viele auf dieser Welt denn in der "Zwergenschmiede" in Bern (binn Schweizer) kann man genau alle die Völlker die du dir gerade ausgedacht hasst kann man alle mit dem genau selben namen kaufen zumindest fürs Brett natürlich nicht ingame... 
Mein Kumpel spielt sogar die Vampirfürsten.

oder hab ich die Ironie nicht rauslesen können?^^

hmm wie auch immer >.<

mfg H3ll


----------



## Daijobu (30. Mai 2009)

Er meinte eher den Namen "Die Plagen" weniger die Rassen ; ) und hassen tut er sie auch nicht : >
Naja ich denke Mythic sollte erstmal zusehen, dass das Balancing soweit hinhaut bevor wir weitere Rassen und Klassen einpflegen.


----------



## Nenjo27 (31. Mai 2009)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und sollten irgendwann mal Echsenmenschen fröhlich durch Altdorf bummeln, dann ist WAR die schlechteste Umsetzung der Warhammer-Lizenz die es jemals gab ^^
> 
> 
> Ich fände Bretonen allerdings nett. Alleine schon wegen ihrem Land. Allerdings ist die geographisch genaue Nachbildung der Warhammerwelt nicht unbedingt Mythics stärke :-/




Du kannst die Länderein nicht orginalgetreu umsetzen, sonst würden wieder irgendwelche kleinen dreizehnjährigen Kinder rumquengeln weil sie mal fünf Minuten lang laufen müssen.
Und das es Mythic drauf hat haben sie mit DAOC sehr gut bewiesen.


Balancing Probleme sehe ich in diesem Spiel (mal abgesehen von der zur Zeit noch ungleichmäßig verteilten Spieler) nicht. Bzw. nur minimal. Preformance Probleme liegen eher an der Hardware (bzw. Provider Telekom,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der Spieler, das Spiel läuft selbst bei max. Details + Massenschlachten flüssig.

Meine Meinung dazu.


mfg


----------



## Draos (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich es mir wünschen könnte Bretonen und Tiermenschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allen Bretonen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wie schon hier so oft geschrieben werden die wohl leider sehr spät wenn überhaupt kommen.
Was ich mir aber sehr gzt vorstellen kan ist das als nächstes Skaven und Echsenmenschen kommen.
Da dann die order mal etwas Exotisches auf ihrer seite hatte.
Zwar hätte man ein Lore problem warum die Echsenmenschen nun auf einmal mit den andren zusammen Arbeiten.
Dieses kan man aber vieleicht so erklären das ein Slan in seinen Treumen den Plan der Alten so versteht das den Niedrigen Völkern ( Order) geholfen werden soll.

Dann noch es gibt Vampierelfen , aber nicht bei Warhammer sondern bei DSA

Und das Echsenmeschen in der Alten Welt sind ist ja auch nichts neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sind ja schon mal nach dem sie eine Landbrücke über den Ozean gezaubert haben in Bretonia eingefallen und habe ihre Schätze wieder geholt. (Nachzulesen in WD13,14 oder 15)


----------



## DerTingel (31. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> PS, ich glaub mit 1Hp rennst im PvE net rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch, mit 1hp rennt man auch mal rum...z.b. als necro wenn man BiP spammen will. einfach 55hp rüssi auspacken und 2oder 3 mal den sterbemalus drauf. alle möglichen opferskills verlieren ihren negativen effekt, also das leben opfern. darf man nur nicht getroffen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und klar, natürlich machen doppelte skills auch gemeinsam sinn...nur ich glaube nicht dass dies die intention der entwickler war. aber ist im endeffekt auch egal warum sie es so gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg


----------



## Badumsaen (31. Mai 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> Zwar hätte man ein Lore problem warum die Echsenmenschen nun auf einmal mit den andren zusammen Arbeiten.


Nunja, so schwer find ich dass nicht. Elfen, Menschen und Zwerge sind alle von den Alten erschaffen worden, und gehören zu ihrem Plan. Alles was aus dem Chaos entstanden ist, nicht. Insofern dürfte es im Sinne der Alten sein der Ordnung zu helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pR13st (31. Mai 2009)

Ist eigentlich reichlich müssig hier zu spekulieren. Tatsache ist doch, das solange GW sein ok nicht gibt, garnichts geschehen wird.
Gott sei dank, wird es keine "Vampirelfen" (was ein blödsinn, sry), Draenei, Blutelfen und son Schmarn geben, solange GW nicht sagt das es ok sei, und das wird sicherlich NIENIENIE geschehen.

Ansonsten will ich Eldar Harlekinz und Warpspinnen und natürlich die Kheidar...blabliblubb.

VOTE 4: SHURIKKEN CANNON !!!


----------



## Norjena (31. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> doch, mit 1hp rennt man auch mal rum...z.b. als necro wenn man BiP spammen will. einfach 55hp rüssi auspacken und 2oder 3 mal den sterbemalus drauf. alle möglichen opferskills verlieren ihren negativen effekt, also das leben opfern. darf man nur nicht getroffen werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1mal Sterbemalus gibt glaub schon 1Hp wird von der Grund HP abgezogen die 15%. Klingt zwar logisch mit 1Hp und BiP, aber naja ich würds nich tun wäre mir doch etwas zu unstabil das ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und jetzt wieder BTT.


----------



## Teal (2. Juni 2009)

Draos schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir wünschen könnte Bretonen und Tiermenschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tiermenschen... hm... Ja das wäre durchaus denkbar. Dann aber eher noch Waldelfen vs. Tiermenschen. Wäre jedoch dann die dritte Elfenrasse im Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Glaube aber stark, dass einen die neue Erweiterung nach Lustria führt. Da könnte man so einiges klauen, was in Kürze mit den Ländern der Toten ins Spiel kommen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andi89 (2. Juni 2009)

> b2t: ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass eine 3. fraktion eingeführt wird einfach aus dem grund, dass es dann sicherlich ewig die underdog fraktion sein wird.




Kommt nur darauf an wie attraktiv die gemacht würden, welcher Aufwand bei den Grafiken betrieben wird usw.

Sieht man ja auch immer wieder das Destro mehr sind. Warum? Ich vermute mal das es daran liegen dürfte das Destros einfach besser aussehende Rüstungen haben (kk, mir persönlich gefallen die Zwergenrüstungen am Besten... aber viele scheinen auf diese "Ich bin BÖÖÖÖSE"-Aura zu stehen)


Skaven/Echsenmenschen wären wirklich mal interessant


----------



## ExInferis (2. Juni 2009)

Oder man kramt die See-Elfen wieder raus für die Order. Durch die Anbindung zum Meer könnte man sie so an jeder Küste einsetzen um gegen die gegnerische Rasse zu kämpfen.

Für die Destro-Seite wäre dann doch Tiermenschen mal was, auch wenn es wieder Chaos ist oder man nimmt die Vampirfürsten, obwohl die doch sehr mächtig sind.
Alternativ die Chaoszwerge die sehr cool wären.

Allerdings könnte man doch irgendwie die Echsenmenschen als neutrales Volk hinein bringen. Vorschlag wäre, dass man sie dann so spielen kann, dass sie automatisch der über längere Zeit unterlegenen Seite zugeordnet werden. Also quasi "Springer" sind.


----------

